# On the use and abuse of wine (Johannes Maccovius)



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 30, 2022)

So wine by itself cheers up, but it makes drunk by accident.

Johannes Maccovius, _A Hundredfold Most General Distinctions_ in _Scholastic Discourse: On Theological and Philosophical Distinctions and Rules_, PIRef 4, trans. Willem J. van Asselt et al, ed. William den Boer (1656; Apeldoorn: Institute for Reformation Research, 2009), 1.2, p. 303.


----------



## Tychicus (Oct 30, 2022)

Maccovius brother be saying he got drunk by accident when Ames be charging him with deviant lifestyle.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

